
Our Sentiments, Exactly - njrc
http://cacm.acm.org/browse-by-subject/artificial-intelligence/22946-our-sentiments-exactly/fulltext
======
jlees
Sentiment is an awesome space to be in, the linked article is a nice overview
but doesn't exactly break any novel revelations.

If you're interested in learning about sentiment and the machine learning
behind it, two of the early 'seminal' papers (somewhat outdated by current
techniques, but really understandable) are Turney 2002
(<http://acl.ldc.upenn.edu/acl2002/MAIN/pdfs/Main425.pdf>) and Pang and Lee
2002 (<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1118693.1118704>). Wiebe's work
is also worth a look (she's quoted in the OP).

Good places to start, at least; ping me if you want some more.

~~~
pixelmonkey
You should also check out "Large-Scale Sentiment Analysis for News and Blogs",
by the team behind TextMap.org.

[http://www.icwsm.org/papers/3--Godbole-Srinivasaiah-
Skiena.p...](http://www.icwsm.org/papers/3--Godbole-Srinivasaiah-Skiena.pdf)

------
alecco
HN, please vote more of this and less missiles or fluffy rants.

------
paraschopra
Not so long ago, I wanted to make an API which would take a blob of text and
return sentiment prediction on it. But I couldn't get the data for the same.
Anyone knows any good source of sentiment data? (Apart from the usual product
review data from Amazon, etc.)

